# Secondary recurrent miscarriage



## cb1

All

I've been doing a bit of google research on secondary recurrent miscarriage (SRM) - recurrent miscarriage following a successful pregnancy. For my own sanity I'm trying to find out what my chances are of having another baby.

From research done back in 2003 it seems that SRM is more common if the successful pregnancy was a boy, due to the placenta containing male hormones, and the mothers body creating antibodies against this. 

Id really appreciate it if anyone who's suffered from SRM would take a few mins to answer the following questions (I'm also going to post this in the PAL section)

Q. What is your history of pregnancy and miscarriage?
A. Healthy baby boy in 2010, 2 mmc in 2011, 1 mmc (so far) in 2012

Q. Have you had any tests for recurrent mc, and if so what were the results?
A. Blood tests for sticky blood and thyroid function - both negative

Q. What treatments have you tried, and what was the result?
A. High dose folic acid, aspirin, and progesterone in last pg - ended in mmc

Q. Have you had a successful pregnancy since SRM? (if you answer yes to this the congratulations! Please let me know what you had, and what if anything you feel made the difference)
A. No

*sorry note at the beginning should have said I'm also posting in miscarriage support, but I can't scroll up to change it

Thanks xx


----------



## 3xscharmer

Good idea honey, here's my history!

Q. What is your history of pregnancy and miscarriage?
A. 1st mmc in 2009 second mc in 2010 Healthy girl in 2010 mc in 2011, mc 2011 and mmc in 2011 pregnancy in 2012 not sure result yet.

Q. Have you had any tests for recurrent mc, and if so what were the results?
A. Blood tests for sticky blood and thyroid function - both negative

Q. What treatments have you tried, and what was the result?
A. baby aspirin in pregnancy with daughter and BA and extra folic acid in this one, tried BA in other unsucessful pregnancies as well.

Q. Have you had a successful pregnancy since SRM? (if you answer yes to this the congratulations! Please let me know what you had, and what if anything you feel made the difference)
A. Not sure yet! But this is the second pregnancy I have had this many symptoms and the first one I had lots of symptoms with was my daughter! Had major lack of symptoms in other pregnancies or symptoms that disappeared and never came back!


----------



## beachlover1

Q. What is your history of pregnancy and miscarriage?
A. 2 MC in july and sept 2009 @ 7weeks , pregnant again in nov 09.....had a baby boy 9 months later. Pregnant July 2011....MC @ 7 weeks, pregnant Dec 2011....now 15 weeks!!!!!

Q. Have you had any tests for recurrent mc, and if so what were the results?
A. Blood tests for EVERYTHING!! negative. Biopsy for uterine natural killer cells....high!!!!

Q. What treatments have you tried, and what was the result?
A. High dose folic acid, aspirin ended in MC in Aug 11. Prednisolone and progesterone DEC 2011...now 15 weeks pregnant.

Q. Have you had a successful pregnancy since SRM? So far i have reached 15 weeks WAAAAAAAAAAAAY past my normal of 7weeks so heres hoping!!! Dont know the sex. xx


----------



## Mom2mmcjg

Q. What is your history of pregnancy and miscarriage?
A.Healthy boy 1997, healthy boy 1999, healthy boy 2004, healthy boy 2006, healthy boy 2008, 5 weeks miscarriage Sept 2010, 5 week miscarriage Jan 2011, 10 week miscarriage Oct 2011, Currently 7 weeks pregnant.

Q. Have you had any tests for recurrent mc, and if so what were the results?
A. Vitamin D level- deficient, Thyroid-perfect

Q. What treatments have you tried, and what was the result?
A. 200mg progesterone injections 2x per week, 1.5mg folic acid, 81mg aspirin, 10,000 IU Vitamin D, intensive vitamin regimen - 7 weeks pregnant, great HCG tests and 1 great scan so far

Q. Have you had a successful pregnancy since SRM? (if you answer yes to this the congratulations! Please let me know what you had, and what if anything you feel made the difference)
A. Not yet, hopefully this one!


----------



## cb1

Thanks for replying, and good luck with your pregnancies!

Beachlover - how did you get tested for natural killer cells? That's want I want to be tested for next, but I don't this my local mc clinic do that as standard.

xxx


----------



## Peachy21

Q. What is your history of pregnancy and miscarriage?
A. Healthy baby boy in 2004, 2 mmc in 2011, 1 mc @8weeks in jul '08, 1mc feb '12 @5w4 and 1 chemical mc march '12.

Q. Have you had any tests for recurrent mc, and if so what were the results?
A. Just been referred to a consultant and am now awaiting an appointment for tests.

Q. What treatments have you tried, and what was the result?
A. None to report yet

Q. Have you had a successful pregnancy since SRM? 
A. Not had chance yet but fingers crossed for next time! 

GD luck to all xxxx


----------

